
Announcing Samsung ARTIK Cloud - MikusR
https://artik.io/2016/04/new-commercially-available-samsung-artik-cloud-brings-iot-life-delivering-game-changing-interoperability-devices-applications/
======
hemre
Catchy name.

[https://translate.google.com/#tr/en/art%C4%B1k](https://translate.google.com/#tr/en/art%C4%B1k)

------
wyldfire
> We’re really excited to launch Samsung ARTIK Cloud, Samsung’s commercial IoT
> platform to deliver interoperability between devices and applications.
> Samsung ARTIK Cloud is an open data exchange platform that provides easy-to-
> use, open APIs and tools to securely collect, store, and act on any data
> from any connected device or cloud service.

I try not to be too cynical but this just sounds like balkanization. Since
it's an "open data exchange platform," is the protocol really open? Can I
implement my own ARTIK backend?

------
ilaksh
IoT open data exchange needs to be open source and non-proprietary. I urge
everyone to carefully study the AST-based programming-language-neutral nature
of web assembly, semantic versioning, and distributed networking technologies
such as IPFS and NDN along with module registries like npm. These are the
types of systems we need for IoT and more broadly as a basis for systems
development and integration.

------
msh
Who will trust a company like samsung with updating IoT devices?

I think it will ed up like their fridges: [https://ifixit.org/blog/7657/this-
dumb-smart-fridge-shows-wh...](https://ifixit.org/blog/7657/this-dumb-smart-
fridge-shows-why-the-internet-of-things-will-break/)

------
mindcrime
Good thing they spelled it with a "K" on the end, or people might confuse it
with the ARTIC cards.

[http://www.quadron.com/artic/artic.html](http://www.quadron.com/artic/artic.html)

------
mistermann
I've wanted something for years where I could administer settings for apps on
my devices via a web interface on my desktop computer, wonder if this is a
step in that direction?

